# how many of you would come to augusta and shoot if....



## EGlock86 (May 7, 2012)

We could get enough people together at the newly Managed brickyard ponds we are wanting at least 20 boats for a tournament ...its 2000ac. Of virgin bottom ponds never been shot and these ponds are from the 1890's lots of big carp i mean LOTS pm me if yall would be interested


----------



## BigSwole (May 7, 2012)

I would be interested as long as i could swing getting up there


----------



## S Adams (May 7, 2012)

maybe? let me know when you have more info!


----------



## Bowfisher (May 7, 2012)

Curious as well...


----------



## castandblast (May 7, 2012)

I would.


----------



## Charlie157 (May 8, 2012)

me too!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 8, 2012)

I will make that ride!


----------



## creeksidelc (May 8, 2012)

Is there a way to get big boats into the ponds or would it be small jon boats or shore fishing?


----------



## EGlock86 (May 9, 2012)

Define big boat


----------



## GT Whitetail (May 9, 2012)

I'm game.. I have a 1860 G3 that I use for bowfishing..If that wont work then ill rig up my 10' jon boat..keep me posted


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2012)

Didn't we have this same conversation last year


----------



## creeksidelc (May 9, 2012)

By big boat I mean one with a trailer thats about 20 ft long.  Not a 12 ft jon boat.  It sounds like fun if it works out.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 9, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing Michael


----------



## JpEater (May 20, 2012)

Michael said:


> Didn't we have this same conversation last year




Someone started this same thing last year. The landowner didn't know anything about it then. Rekon he knows about it this time....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=628878&highlight=brickyard


----------



## georgiabuck6 (May 22, 2012)

Arent those ponds like hundreds of feet deep with really no banking?


----------

